
Core API – Hypermedia Driven Web APIs - St-Clock
http://www.coreapi.org/
======
St-Clock
I found this today and I really like (1) how the document layer is decoupled
from the encoding layer, and how it specifies discoverability (HATEOAS?).

Here is an example of a server application using Django REST Framework and the
coreapi Python lib: [https://github.com/core-api/heroku-
game](https://github.com/core-api/heroku-game)

